# Fi Tech Efi on a 400 v8



## Red69Gto (3 mo ago)

I have a fi tech efi system on its way for my 69 gto I was just wondering if anyone has installed this fuel system before and how it worked out


----------



## davekelejian (1 mo ago)

I'm thinking of doing the same on my 68. Like any ideas


----------



## Red69Gto (3 mo ago)

davekelejian said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same on my 68. Like any ideas


I just got mine in today pretty quick shipping for the holiday times lol seems nice im gonna be installing it between work over the next few days I’ll let you know how it goes


----------



## davekelejian (1 mo ago)

Red69Gto said:


> I just got mine in today pretty quick shipping for the holiday times lol seems nice im gonna be installing it between work over the next few days I’ll let you know how it goes


Thanks GTO brother Red


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

There's not much to dislike about them. Depending on the level of the kit that you get, you'll need to do a bunch of fab work at the fuel tank... but other than that, it's just "time". 

Many of the Holley guys had reliability issues, but I dont think that's the norm.

Keep me posted on your progress.


----------

